# Turkey Crates for Transport



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Has anyone ever made transport crates for turkeys? If so, did you make up the plans yourself or get them somewhere? I want to make some this year as opposed to stuffing everybody in a livestock trailer and then worry about them rolling around like bowling balls on the way to processing. Buying them is ridiculously expensive and I plan on getting one or two a year but that's not enough for this season.

Thanks!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

You can usually find used pet or dog crates for very little.
They go for around $10 here.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I have 60+ turkeys to take for processing so I was hoping for something that is easily stackable.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I have 60+ turkeys to take for processing so I was hoping for something that is easily stackable


Pet crates are easily stackable, and many of them will fold flat when not in use.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I use dog crates. However, you can purchase commercially made turkey transport crates and they are not very expensive. They are plastic and look a little bit like milk crates.

They will damage the feathers, but that shouldn't matter if you are on your way to the butcher. (they were discussed on a show poultry list, so the feathers can be an issue to some folks).

They were sold on the poultry supply websites' I don't remember which ones, but you should be able to google it. I'd start with the places that sell [poultry butchering supplies.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

:buds: Depending on the number of turkeys, I'm thinking pallets


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, thanks. I have purchased the ones for chickens and the cheapest for those was $80. The crates for turkeys hold 4-6 depending on weight and the cheapest I've found for those is $98. So, best case scenario I fit 6 turkeys in a crate that's $1,000. I will just have to experiment, I think. Maybe wood frame with wire fabric on the sides and a spring loaded side door. I just though maybe somebody had done this already. If it works out I'll have to post the results!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll admit right away that I have 2 "pet" turkeys because they got too big to ship or fit in any of our crates and buying some was going to cost more than the value of the meat. However, I do have a couple of ideas. One of my neighbours has a cap on his truck and puts all his poultry in uncaged to take to the butcher. The very understanding butcher just reaches in, grabs them one at a time and hangs them for slaughter. The only other thing I can suggest is to see if there is anyone near by (Craigslist maybe) who has turkey cages and would be willing to rent or loan them to you. I do this with chicken cages. I use my neighbours in return for storing them for him. Good luck!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the idea of getting some pallets and building your own boxes with them, should be doable and cheap!


----------

